# Let's talk coil springs



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all

I am in two minds as what to do regards my current coil springs, at present I have standard springs on a roadster.

The rear springs both appeared to be original and have been shot blasted and powder coated, currently looking like new, but am concerned as they are nearly 10 years old.

The fronts are - 1x original (slight rust) and 1x recent following an mot failure (not during my ownership).

I am replacing all shocks (Sachs) and many suspension parts.

I am not over fussed regards to lowering/stiffening as the memory of my brief drive of the car before I commenced in my refurb was more than satisfactory.

Options are:-

1 - Keep what I have and shot blast and powder coat the front springs.

2 - Replace fronts and keep the rears, I am a little concerned about an imbalance as they should be replaced in pairs

3 - Replace all with a kit, but what kit?

Another question is what do the coloured dots mean?

I have looked online and there does not seem to be a conclusive answer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I would of thought given the intensity of the refurb replacement springs would be the order of the day here?

Yes you could refurb the 10 year old springs but replacements would be the way for me.

If you just want a stock spring that is fine, but something like the Eibach kits do offer bit better quality and dont have to be low, think you can get them with 10mm drop which is hardly noticeable.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I think you are correct, just trying to justify my decision regards refurbish 10 year old springs, why on earth did I do it!  

The fronts are where my main concerns are, I assume they must be unbalanced due to the age difference, they really have got to go!

Any ideas what the colour dots are on the springs? I assume that Eibach (and other manufacturers) don't use this system?


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

not sure on the Audi ones but I think they are to do with spring rate in general, eg the TDi version will have same fitting spring but different spring rate to a TFSi car.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I wonder why there are so many colour combinations and that after market manufacturers don't use this colour coding system, a one fits all policy seems to be the game with them, should we/I be worried about this?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The coloured dots are effectively the part numbers. There is a surprising number of different front factory springs. I found that out when looking for part numbers of S Line (10mm lower) springs. I never found any chart that cross references the coloured dots with actual Audi part numbers.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

As the 3.2 was not released with an S-Line Sports setup from what I have learnt so far I have been looking into some custom springs to be made up. 
Couple places In Sheffield I'm only after 10mm drop and not after wasted coils so when I hit pot holes I'm not smashing the bump stops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Colored dots part # and PR code https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... -411000/#1


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just buy 4 new springs aftermarket they are cheap and brand new plus less effort to fit then refurbin old ones so its win win.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Colored dots part # and PR code https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... -411000/#1


I have seen that list and that was the start of me wondering why there are so many and what exactly do they mean?

There are only a couple of shocks but a couple of dozen springs!

So confusing


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> Just buy 4 new springs aftermarket they are cheap and brand new plus less effort to fit then refurbin old ones so its win win.


The Eibach set on Buy Car Parts is only £150 ish, but they are minus 20mm on the rear and minus 25mm on the front, I wonder why there is a difference?

I have performed a search on here as I remember sone comments on the Eibach springs a few months back, but the search engine is not bringing up any matches from owners commenting in them.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Basically the springs absorb energy and the shocks dissipate it. Or put another way, the springs take the energy from the bump, and the shocks stop the springs from oscillating (or the car bouncing up and down).

Since the load (weight) on the front and rear axles are different (engine up front, empty trunk in the rear) the springs have to be different front to rear, and the shocks will also be different since they are matched to the springs.

The intended result is all four corners absorb and dissipate the same energy equally giving a smooth, even ride.

If you want to keep your OEM springs, have them compression tested. They may still be suitable with new or rebuilt shocks.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Swiss, some really good points raised there.

I have already purchased standard Sachs rear shocks and have standard Sachs front struts on my order list

Going to pop this Eibach set on my list too.

https://www.buycarparts.co.uk/audi/tt-r ... il-springs

Although they lower the car just under an inch I think I will suffer this, not sure if they are stiffer though?

As I mentioned earlier I have conducted a search on here for any information on Eibach but can't find any user comments


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the Eibach Pro-kit fitted. The advantage of this kit is that it lowers the car equally at the front and rear. I think the H&R ones lower the front slightly more, which is not a look I wanted. Also these only lower about 25mm or there abouts, which is as much as I wanted. In my view they are subtle, perfect and very comfortable, so I'm more than satisfied. They're no stiffer than OEM whilst enhancing the handling due to the slight drop.

Options you might have are:
Eibach Pro-kit or Sportline springs (Lowers vehicle up to 40mm) or H&R OE Sport Springs (Lowers .25 - .75" on average), H&R Sport Springs (Lowers 1.5 - 1.8" on average) or H&R Super Sport Springs (Lowers 1.75 - 2.3" on average).

I was after a very subtle drop of about 10 - 20mm and didn't want a hard crashy ride either. I also wanted the car to sit level, not with a plunging nose. I was considering getting some standard s-line springs too since they drop the height by about 10mm. I'm glad I chose the Pro-kit.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for that efunc

I assume the kit you have is the one I have linked above, if so you have settled my mind no end.

All the properties you describe are exactly what I desire, seems I even want to drop it a few mm now!


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure you'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Forgot to ask efunc

Do you have standard shocks fitted?


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

One thing to be mindful of if you do have lowering/aftermarket springs fitted, is that you will be well served to have a 4 wheel alignment check done after the new springs have had time to settle(around 10 day to 2 weeks)
When you raise or lower a vehicle, the camber and toe will change, because the wheels don't move straight up and down and follow an arc defined by the suspension arms.

Obviously the more the vehicle is lowered it by, the greater potential for misalignment so you may get away with a small drop, but worth checking anyway as correctly aligned wheels will improve vehicle fuel economy, vehicle handling and safety and reduce uneven tyre wear.

I recently had H&R 30mm lowering springs fitted to mine and took it back for the 4 wheel alignment/geometry check 2 weeks later.
The guys I use Quattro-Tech have the latest Snap On four-wheel alignment equipment, which is supposed to be the most accurate wheel alignment technology available, it uses a series of high-definition sensors which measure the position and orientation of the wheels with pin point accuracy.

On my front wheels the camber was out and adjusted accordingly.

On the back wheels there was too much toe-in and unfortunately couldn't be adjusted, due to the rear lower suspension arm bushes being seized.

So now what I deemed a reasonably priced modification £350 (£180 H&R springs + £170 labour charges) has now turned into anything but, as it's going to cost anywhere between another £300 to £500 to have this rectified.

2 new suspension arms around £100 each plus another £100 to £300 labour depending on how easy or difficult it is to remove the current seized arms.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

A very good point for those considering a spring change to lower the car.

However my rear suspension has all been replaced or renovated and powder coated and is sat waiting to be fitted so for me a four wheel wheel align is all part and parcel of this process.

It's also worth bearing in mind the Curb Weight Position if changing suspension components.

The price you have quoted for suspension arms seems a little on the lumpy side, I guess that's main dealer prices?

Might be worth checking Buy Car Parts and don't forget most of the bolts are single use only!


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

happychappy said:


> The price you have quoted for suspension arms seems a little on the lumpy side, I guess that's main dealer prices?
> 
> Might be worth checking Buy Car Parts and don't forget most of the bolts are single use only!


The price for the suspension arms is for genuine VAG parts, they would at my request fit aftermarket parts provided by myself but I'd personally rather keep things OEM.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

If you stick to main brands such as Lemforder, Delphi, Meyle etc these companies make the original parts in many cases.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

happychappy said:


> Forgot to ask efunc
> 
> Do you have standard shocks fitted?


Yes, sorry, standard shocks, still working great. I did have the top mounts replaced when the springs were done though. There was nothing wrong with them but it was a good opportunity to do it cheaply since the shocks were off and alignment being done all at the same time.

I think the price for everything would be about £350-400 including Hunter wheel alignment. I did this all at AMD.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

efunc

Thanks for confirming the shocks situation.

Could you tell me the price of the Hunter please?

I am guessing about £100 for front and rear.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I always get Hunter wheel alignment and it's usually less than £40, (about £20 sometimes if I go to a great place I know in W London), that's for FWD.

As said though, my AMD deal included it as far as I remember.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, the springs have now arrived and the rear ones are, err, a bit shorter than I expected... 

Only by a few mm (about 25mm not 20mm as stated) but the coils look to be slightly thicker so I guess it's all about compression rates?

Will update once they are on, might be a while as I have a few jobs in the way first...


----------

